# American ski instructor looking to ski NZ 2012 -- seeking like minded



## Cap263 (Feb 28, 2012)

Hi All,

I am an American ski instructor and attorney. I plan to spend a working holiday this coming NZ ski season. I am seeking others to team up with and discuss possible shared housing & job leads. If you'are looking to set up housing, please get in touch. Likewise, if you're a Kiwi with furnished property to rent on the South Island, please say hello.

You can respond here /SNIP/

Thanks all.
-Chad


----------



## anski (Aug 17, 2008)

Cap263 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am an American ski instructor and attorney. I plan to spend a working holiday this coming NZ ski season. I am seeking others to team up with and discuss possible shared housing & job leads. If you'are looking to set up housing, please get in touch. Likewise, if you're a Kiwi with furnished property to rent on the South Island, please say hello.
> 
> ...



Hi & welcome to the forum. If anybody wants to get in touch with you thy can send you a PM (private message) You can send others PM also once you have contributed 5 posts.

If you look on Buy online and sell with NZ's #1 auction & classifieds site | Trade Me they have a rental section for all over NZ & they also list shared accom.
Backpacker places would also be a place where you are likely to meet other travellers with the same ideas in mind. 
If you are in the ski resorts before the season begins you may pick up work.


----------



## Cap263 (Feb 28, 2012)

Thank you for your info. I hadn't seen the "flatmates" section of Trademe before. Can you tell me more about backpacker places? I am unfamiliar.


----------



## anski (Aug 17, 2008)

Cap263 said:


> Thank you for your info. I hadn't seen the "flatmates" section of Trademe before. Can you tell me more about backpacker places? I am unfamiliar.


They are budget places for travellers to stay dotted all across NZ & good place to meet up with other travellers.

Backpacking New Zealand Travel Guide, Backpacker Hostels, Jobs, Tours, Working Holiday

New Zealand Backpackers Hostels Guide


----------

